# Belarus 310 PTO



## TBotNik (Dec 24, 2018)

All,

Recently purchased a Belarus 310 with bucket loader and hooked up my 4 foot brush hog and started mowing. PTO worked fine, shifted right into gear and away I went.

A couple days later I returned to run the brush hog again, but for the life of me, could not get the PTO to engage. It was even bending and distorting the lever, like soft non-hardened steel.

I've tried to find manuals and not having much luck. MTZ Equipment has them and supposed to be able to create an account, then download, but when you create the account and it says "verification email sent" the email never comes, so that's a dead end.

I need the manual to check to see whether this is another control locking this out or whether it's a clutch adjustment, because it acts either "locked" or like the PTO clutch is not releasing, to allow the shift into "engagement" of the PTO.

Anyway if anyone has or knows what I'm looking at, need some help or advise!

Cheers!

TBNK


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 310 has a live PTO, but if the oil gets low in the transmission it microwelds the manual engagement sleeve to the inner PTO shaft, and locks it either engaged or disengaged. If the PTO driven implement strikes an immovable object, or strains too hard, the spline or the internal coupler distorts slightly, and will release when hot and not reengage once it is cold, or bind in gear and not release.

As you all ready learned, the PDF manuals are available here: https://www.mtzbelarusparts.com/manuals/category/3-belarus-mtz-300-320-series-manuals.html The last I knew they also are the only remaining factory authorized parts distributor in the US and Canada. It is best to call them at their web site listed phone number for service, and let them walk you through the account authorization process. 

The printed manuals are available here: https://www.belarus.com/parts.htm and it is best to call them for the quickest assistance. Because the Belarus is 1950's technology, they are easy to repair, but I find the paper manuals to be much more useful than the PDF versions, as you will be paging and cross referencing notes all over the manuals as you work on one of these tractors. The manuals are organized somewhat uniquely, so more than one section is required on the bench for most repairs.

Because the Belarus dealer network has pretty much disappeared in the States, you can ask the folks at belarus.com for a source of parts outside of MTZ if necessary.


----------



## TBotNik (Dec 24, 2018)

RC,

Found the shaft was out-of-sync. Turned the shaft and bam, went into gear. Need to know if this is the problem you were describing and what is the fix?

Cheers!

TBNK


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The Belarus has a coupler that connects the internal spline on the live front PTO shaft to the rear unit that exits the tractor and connects to the implement. On that type of interconnect it is necessary the splines be aligned.

If it gets to the point the PTO will no longer engage, then you will find the front shaft splines twisted, or the coupler bent. If it will not disengage, the shaft and/or coupler will be bent.

The Belarus is a tractor, like the Zetor and Long, for which it is critical the operator become familiar with the Operator's Manual, or catastrophic damage can occur with just what we assume is normal use.

Do not wait to get the manuals until you set the three point and it quits and you do not know why, or it gets in two gears at once and blows the transmission out the side of the cast housing, because by then they are scrap. All preventable problems.


----------



## TBotNik (Dec 24, 2018)

Have the manuals! Thanks!


----------

